# Horse Riding Arena



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Most arenas that I've seen that drain well and maintain good footing have about 4" of crusher run/gravel under 6-8" of screenings/stone dust. I don't know how much of the work you plan on doing yourself (labor is expensive), but around here you can't even get that much rock for a small arena for $1500. Hope you live in a less expensive area.


----------



## uii (Dec 26, 2011)

I could do a lot of the work, if it saves me money! (Haha!) Maybe I could use something besides crusher run. (I would like something that dries quickly...) any suggestions?


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome Uii 
hope you enjoy your self


----------



## uii (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you! I hope to!


----------



## uii (Dec 26, 2011)

*Flat or Slant?*

Does an arena have to be flat? I was hoping to have it slanted slightly, so the water wouldn't pool up. Plus, it would save me money, if I didn't get someone in there to flatten up the land. :wink:


----------



## HorseyyGal (Jun 20, 2011)

A friend of mine had an outdoor arena she made herself & it's a dandy job! It's also on a little slant, it does help drainage  I cant mind what footing she used but it cost around €1200 (approx $900 i think?) for all the materials & she did all the labour herself


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I would think that too much of a slant would cause what ever footing you buy to run off though. I know that some people have trouble keeping their footing in the ring on flat land. 

I the biggest part of it is maintenance. Drag before it rains (make it flat as possible) let it set for a day in the sun after, the drag again before you ride.


----------



## uii (Dec 26, 2011)

Horsesdontlie said:


> I would think that too much of a slant would cause what ever footing you buy to run off though. I know that some people have trouble keeping their footing in the ring on flat land...
> 
> That is true... maybe there's a better way, like, I could have super, like, super, mini ditches (maybe 4?) going from the center to the end of the arena? :?


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

if you are making a true drylot/outdoor riding arena you will need to bring in heavy equiptment to dig down to clay. You than will need to put a special geotextile fabric down... crushed limestone.. another layer of geotextile... and 10" of your footing. THIS is how it will drain. If you live in a dry part of the country this type of arena is not necessary. I used to live in utah and you would never need something like that there.. now that im in ohio i swear it rains 6 of the 7 days out of the week!


----------



## uii (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh my! How much would this cost?!


----------



## uii (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh my! How much would that cost?!


----------



## uii (Dec 26, 2011)

Sorry for the double-post.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

uii said:


> Sorry for the double-post.


 you'd need to get quotes from companies. unless you are doing it yourself. You need a quote on limestone.. by the ton... and whatever your footing will be. the fabric per square foot. you'd be suprised how much footing you need for an arena. We just added another 11 tons to ours and it looks like nothing happened. we only have a 60x80 indoor.


----------

